# Chausson door security



## FXC04

Hello,
We have had our Allegro 93 for just over a year now and we are very pleased with it, including the insulation which kept us nice and cosy last month in sub-zero temperatures visiting Purbeck. 
Anyway, to the topic. The side door (not the cab) doesn't seem to have a particularly robust locking system. There doesn't look like a lot of room between the door frame and the side of the fridge cabinet to fit extra security. Has anyone done so, I'd appreciate your recommendations?
Thanks, 
Brian.


----------



## 113016

There are a few items on the market and I am sure you will be able to find a suitable lock, but remember that any van is only as secure as the windows, and it only takes seconds to prise one open


----------



## FXC04

Grath said:


> There are a few items on the market and I am sure you will be able to find a suitable lock, but remember that any van is only as secure as the windows, and it only takes seconds to prise one open


Good point. We have an alarm, but it would just be nice to feel that the door offered a bit more resistance.


----------



## 113016

FXC04 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few items on the market and I am sure you will be able to find a suitable lock, but remember that any van is only as secure as the windows, and it only takes seconds to prise one open
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. We have an alarm, but it would just be nice to feel that the door offered a bit more resistance.
Click to expand...

Yes, I know where you are coming from  Our previous van had alarm, cab door chains, extra habitation door lock etc.
Our present van relies more on alarms, with what I believe is the best alarm, and also has Millenco window alarms, but I have yet to beef up the doors, and doubt I will bother 
But, a person must do what they are happy with to sleep comfortably


----------



## Roadhogg

I agree with Brian, we have a Welcome 76 that we love to bits but feel that you really only need to put the key in the hab door & turn it a couple of millimetres to open it, which is always on your mind when you are going off & leaving the van unattended.

I have looked into various security locks & following a little more research will probably opt for the Camlock as you can also lock it from the inside (there is a recent thread on here about these locks) 

If memory serves me right you need about 60mm clear space from the side of the door which means that I will have to relocate the centre support for the awning as it fits very neatly into that space.

I am sure someone on here will post a link to the previous thread & I will post as & when I decide on a suitable lock.


----------



## FXC04

Roadhogg said:


> I agree with Brian, we have a Welcome 76 that we love to bits but feel that you really only need to put the key in the hab door & turn it a couple of millimetres to open it, which is always on your mind when you are going off & leaving the van unattended.
> 
> I have looked into various security locks & following a little more research will probably opt for the Camlock as you can also lock it from the inside (there is a recent thread on here about these locks)
> 
> If memory serves me right you need about 60mm clear space from the side of the door which means that I will have to relocate the centre support for the awning as it fits very neatly into that space.
> 
> I am sure someone on here will post a link to the previous thread & I will post as & when I decide on a suitable lock.


I'll look that up, thank you.


----------



## 113016

I purchased our extra door lock from these people.
Paid £90 and fitted myself
It was a dead lock used a Yale type key from the outside, and turned the knob on the inside
http://harrisonlocksworcester.co.uk/motor-homes


----------



## 113016

A better link showing a photo

http://www.motorhomelocks.co.uk/

http://www.motorhomelocks.co.uk/Heosafe.php


----------



## stepps110

I had to get back into my Chausson Allegro at new year having left the keys inside and the side door managing to malfunction. Getting back in took quite some time but managed it through a window. Of course I was not damaging anything!

Point is they are not as easy to get into as you think but if you are going to use force and damage doesent matter, I suspect a big meaty lock will make no difference.


----------



## FXC04

stepps110 said:


> I had to get back into my Chausson Allegro at new year having left the keys inside and the side door managing to malfunction. Getting back in took quite some time but managed it through a window. Of course I was not damaging anything!
> 
> Point is they are not as easy to get into as you think but if you are going to use force and damage doesent matter, I suspect a big meaty lock will make no difference.


Now that is an useful point, and interesting that the door didn't prove as flimsy as it appears; maybe I'm worrying when I don't need to?


----------



## javea

If I were a thief and wanted to enter the motorhome easily I would go for the windows which must be the weakest point on the vehicle. I have fitted Milenco window alarms which emit a shrill sound if the window is opened when they are switched on. Very cheap to buy and easy to stick on the window and frame. If you are asleep I guarantee that they will wake you up if the window is forced. If you are worried about the door put one on there as well.

http://www.milenco.com/products/sleep-safe-alarms/

Mike


----------



## stepps110

Those milenco alarms look good, hadn't seen those before.


----------



## 113016

javea said:


> If I were a thief and wanted to enter the motorhome easily I would go for the windows which must be the weakest point on the vehicle. I have fitted Milenco window alarms which emit a shrill sound if the window is opened when they are switched on. Very cheap to buy and easy to stick on the window and frame. If you are asleep I guarantee that they will wake you up if the window is forced. If you are worried about the door put one on there as well.
> 
> http://www.milenco.com/products/sleep-safe-alarms/
> 
> Mike


These are the window alarms which I mentioned in an above post, that we also have fitted.
Incidentally, I was in Aldi today and they had some window alarms for sale. A different make, but work in the same way!
Sorry, I did not get the price.
FXC04, were the door lock links of no interest  I thought they would have been just the job!


----------



## Hawcara

We have got the milenco alarms and they are very good.
However, have also got a thing which fits over the door that covers the lock itself. Can't think of the name of it, but it requires no screws etc and has its own unique key.


----------



## Dooney

We use a Brightlock which covers the door handle, we only use it occasionally, but it is a visible deterrent.

Jerry


----------



## Hawcara

Thanks Dooney, it's a Brightlock. When you go on their website, make sure you get the right type, but it is very good and easy to use. You can leave it on all the time. It stops someone putting an iron bar in through the handle and wrenching the door open. (hopefully)


----------



## FXC04

*Decision time*

Thank you everyone, getting your advice and a taste of your experiences is really helpful. The locks from Motorhome Locks look pretty beefy, Milenco seem good too, I like the Brightlock idea, but the Type 1 or 2 both diet from my Allegro type.


----------

